# Perdido Key



## Tackle-box (Nov 20, 2021)

Just finished a week on Perdido Key. 4 anglers, 4-5 hours/day, 5 days. 43 whiting, 7 pompano, 1 slot red (22)...and lots of catfish. Peeled shrimp and fish bites. Several bites 25-30 yards out, rest just inside first bar.


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice work. 7 Pomps is pretty good for mid to late November!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, mr. tackle box,
can you post some details. there have been a lot of people from out of town wanting to do what you did.
great job on the catching, those whiting will be the best eating. small fillets but they are really good.
jack


----------



## Tackle-box (Nov 20, 2021)

Used standard 2 drop surf rig with circle hooks and 2 and 3oz pyramid sinkers. Freshwater spinning gear, 8-10# test. Sand flea flavor fish bites and peeled shrimp pieces. Fished 3 rods. 1 as far as I could chuck it, 1 half way to the sandbar, 1 just 30 yards from the beach. As sun went down more bites on the closer baits. Midday bites on deeper rods. Tried to find spots where the bar was closer to the beach and the break was into deeper water. "Reading the surf" post is helpful. Good luck!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good post.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tackle Box!
Great start right there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## calgonefishing (12 mo ago)

Tackle-box said:


> Just finished a week on Perdido Key. 4 anglers, 4-5 hours/day, 5 days. 43 whiting, 7 pompano, 1 slot red (22)...and lots of catfish. Peeled shrimp and fish bites. Several bites 25-30 yards out, rest just inside first bar.
> View attachment 1084211
> View attachment 1084212


Nice catch!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good first post. keep going. your vocabulary will increase if you stay on here. lol
jack


----------

